# PID-Regler in Codesys (Weckalarm OB35)



## Benno (23 November 2012)

Hallo,

wenn man bei Siemens einen PID-Regler programmiert wird dieser immer im OB35 geschrieben und je nach eingegebener
Zeit aufgerufen (Weckalarm).Gibt es so einen Baustein auch in Codesys?

MfG
Benno


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2012)

"Resourcen", "Taskkonfiguration"


----------



## Benno (23 November 2012)

Das Hilft mir schon mal echt weiter, danke. Wie geh ich nun am geschicktesten vor?rufe ich den PID_PRG in mein Haupt_PRG auf, 
deklariere ich die Variablen(Istwert,Sollwert usw.) Global oder leg ich ein Struct an?

Gruß
Benno


----------



## Oberchefe (23 November 2012)

> rufe ich den PID_PRG in mein Haupt_PRG auf,



sinnvollerweise nur wenn Haupt_PRG in der Taskkonfiguration als aufgerufenes zyklisches Programm drin steht, andernfalls RTFM


----------



## Benno (23 November 2012)

Was bedeutet RTFM?

Gruß
Benno


----------



## ohm200x (24 November 2012)

Benno schrieb:


> Was bedeutet RTFM?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rtfm

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Benno (24 November 2012)

alles klar


----------



## Benno (26 November 2012)

Kann mir einer sagen warum sobald ich das "pid_prg" im taskkonfig. aufrufe und zyklisch abarbeiten lasse der Rest 
von meinem Programm nicht mehr abgearbeitet wird?

Gruß 
Benno


----------



## Ghosty (26 November 2012)

Kann es sein, damit du den Rest deines Programmes nicht Aufrufst? Das Programm in der Taskkonfig wird Zyklisch abgearbeitet. Die restlichen Funktionen solltest du in deinem zyklischen Programm oder einem seperaten Task aufrufen.
Evtl. kannst dein Programm auch einfach mal hier reinstellen, damit man es sich anschauen kann.


----------



## Benno (26 November 2012)

ja du hast recht, ich wusste nicht das man das Hauptprogramm dann auch in einem Task aufrufen muss.

Danke


----------



## Chräshe (28 November 2012)

Hallo Benno,

Vermutlich ist dein Problem inzwischen gelöst.
Du weißt inzwischen, wie du unterschiedliche Task einstellen kannst… 

Würdest du den kostenlosen Regler von OSCAT verwenden, könntest du dir das alles sparen:


> *23. Regelungstechnik*
> *23.1. Einleitung*
> Im Bereich der Regelungstechnik werden Bausteine zum Aufbau von Reglern
> und Regelstrecken zur Verfügung gestellt. Soweit möglich messen die
> ...


Nur schade, dass es noch kein Autotuning gibt…

Gruß
 Chräshe


----------

